# Problem with Chrome



## Akirax

Hi all,

since a few days I've got this problem using wordreference website with google Chrome.
When a search for a word the following error page pops up:




The same doesn't happen if I use Firefox. What is this about? Am I the only one having this problem?


----------



## Peterdg

Hello,

Always, the first thing to do if something strange like this happens, is clearing your browser's cache.


----------



## Akirax

I tried to refresh the page with ctrl+F5. It should clean the cache but still doesn't work


----------



## JamesM

That doesn't actually clear the cache.  That only forces a reload from the server, which doesn't always solve the problem.  Click on the "hamburger" (the menu button that has three horizontal bars), go to History and press Clear Browsing Data.


----------



## Peterdg

You could try to clear the cache completely through the chrome menu, tools, Clear browsing data.


----------



## chamyto

Hola, me está pasando lo mismo con google chrome. Cuando intento acceder a los diferentes foros automáticamente se me abren ventanas emergentes que no tienen nada que ver con los foros y en la página general me aparecen varias palabras subrayadas. 

Ayuda, por favor.


----------



## JamesM

Can you attach a screenshot of your problem, chamyto?


----------



## JamesM

Akirax said:


> Hi all,
> 
> since a few days I've got this problem using wordreference website with google Chrome.
> When a search for a word the following error page pops up:
> 
> View attachment 13880
> 
> Can you give us an example of a word you were looking up when this appeared?  Which forum were you in when you looked it up?  Did you use the Dictionary and Thread Title Search at the top of the WordReference Forum page or were you looking it up at wordreference.com (not forum.wordreference.com)?
> 
> If you could send us a screenshot of the screen where you are looking up the word it would help a lot.


----------



## chamyto

This one. You can see some words in bold ( green colour )


----------



## JamesM

Thanks for the picture.  You're talking about the word "WordReference" in "Welcome to the WordReference forums" and the first "Threads" heading?  So this happens before you even search for a word?

And can you give a word that you looked up that caused the error in your Immagine.jpg file in your first post?  I'd like to try searching for it, too, and see if I see the same problem.


----------



## chamyto

JamesM , at last I've been able to fix it ( I'm not an expert in computers, but I think it's been something related to the google chrome configuration ) .

Everything's fine now.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Use Ccleaner in order to clean your caches. If this does not work you can use adwcleaner, this one will delete the bad files in your laptop or PC.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

If you continue to see error messages like the ones posted, please tell me the URL that it shows at the top of the browser.

Thanks


----------

